# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  моё. написано в зря прожитых годах.

## sha8471

***

когда всё надоедает, всё становится обычным
и никто не понимает, очень страшно, не привычно
нет желания понять что, куда и почему?
отражение пугает, солнце взъелось. не хочу.

перелистанные фразы строят стены из огня
мокрый запах удивления разбивает всё и вся
напряжение стихает, осознание проникает
вид окна не удивляет... только манит, манит, манит...



я увидел запах лета, отроженье того света
не давать себе покоя, отрицая всё на свете
разворачивая краски через мутное стекло
не дарить себе надежду, понимаешь. не оно.

оккупация эмоций, светит красным фонарём
растерзали мою душу, я отвергнут палачем
нет конца её стремлений, обжигающее время
дарит ветер утоление, осмысление, унижение.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а мне понравилось. только вот кем отвергнут?палачом или плачем?слово палач просто по рифме  больше подходит.
а вообще лучше жевать,чем говорить(протягивает кусок пластелина мертвому поэту)

----------


## sha8471

палачем=) естественно...
очепятался.

----------

